# motorhome techno-step



## 103449 (Mar 18, 2007)

:?: Help. We have had an accident with our autcruise van and broken the techno-step. The motor works but doesn't lift the step in or out. Does anyone know how these things work or how to get it repaired? Please


----------



## Bobfiggis (Mar 30, 2008)

Moderators - 
I think this post is in the wrong place 
Autocruise, or Tech Mech may be better.
Please review


----------

